# Ai-je vraiment le choix ?



## picchiatella

Ciao a tutti!
Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano, per favore? Ci sono quattro frasi che non riesco a tradurre in italiano: 
1/ Ai-je (vraiment) le choix? ("posso scegliere?" o "non avro' mica la scelta?")
[...]
Grazie dell'aiuto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Picchiatella e benvenut@ in WRF,

Anzitutto, devi sapere che conviene fare una sola domanda per thread. Bisogna anche aggiungere il contesto, che è essenziale.
Ora vediamo. In assenza del contesto specifico, direi:
1/ Ai-je (vraiment) le choix? "posso scegliere?" o "non avro' mica la scelta?" Secondo me è quasi uguale, una frase in positivo, l'altra in negativo.

PS Non sono consentite neanche le correzioni di compiti .


----------



## picchiatella

Grazie Matoupaschat per aver risposto alla mia prima domanda !
Non sapevo che si dovesse fare solo una.
Mi dispiace!
Buona serata


----------



## matoupaschat

Di niente, prego, ma lo sai che tutti abbiamo fatto più o meno lo stesso errore all'inizio?


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Ora vediamo. In assenza del contesto specifico, direi:
> 1/ Ai-je (vraiment) le choix? "posso scegliere?" o "non avro' mica la scelta?" Secondo me è quasi uguale, una frase in positivo, l'altra in negativo.


Ciao, Matou. Sempre senza contesto, direi che affinché in italiano le due espressioni siano più o meno equivalenti, nella prima è necessario il _davvero_: "posso davvero scegliere?", altrimenti è una semplice domanda, senza l'incredulità trasmessa dal _mica _invece nella seconda.


----------



## picchiatella

Infatti, Necsus, la persona che fa questa domanda lo fa in modo ironico. Per cui penso che l'uso del "mica" stia meglio in questo caso.
Grazie !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus ,
Ciao Picchiatella, scusa se ribatto sul chiodo, dovresti prendere l'abitudine di aggiungere il contesto nella domanda, ma perfino nelle risposte a mo' di spiegazione, così tutti ne possono trarre vantaggio .


----------



## picchiatella

Infatti, sono proprio egoïsta !
 Quindi, il contesto : si tratta di un dialogo fra due persone che stanno più o meno litigando : 
- tu veux savoir ce que je pense de toi?
- J'ai le choix ?
- Non.


Per cui la parola "mica" mi sembra più adatta.


----------



## sivinka

Ragazzi scusate, ma a me la traduzione "non avrò mica la scelta?" non convince molto. Io opterei per la prima proposta di matoupaschat, cioè "posso scegliere?" oppure, per essere un po' più ironicamente incisivi "ma perché? posso scegliere?"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sivinka, 
Diciamo che la prima proposta era proprio di Picchiatella, rifinita da Necsus e successivamente confermata da te. Aggiungo che è anche quella che di più mi piace.


----------



## Necsus

Però, avendo finalmente il contesto, la prima traduzione che mi viene in mente leggendo la frase è "Ho forse (un'altra) scelta"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A me invece pare che la persona che fa la domanda voglia segnalare che le cose (probabilmente sgradevoli) che secondo lui si potrebbero dire del del primo locutore sarebbero tante, e per questo, con un certo sarcasmo, chiede "Ho davvero libertà di scelta?"; "Posso davvero scegliere?" (che sono già eloquenti da sole...).

GS


----------

